# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Gouldians και οι μήνες διατροφής τους

## Viktor

Καλησπέρα - καλημέρα ! θα ήθελα την βοηθεια σας να κατανοησω με βαση τον δικο μας ετησιο κυκλο (στην ελλαδα) ο κυκλος διατροφης των γκουλντιανς πως αντιστοιχει? (σε συνθηκες μεγαλης κλουβας στο μαπλκονι με απλετο φως και αρκετο ηλιο ειδικα μετα τις 3) δηλαδη ποιοι ειναι οι μηνες αναπαραγωγης τους ποιοι συντηρησης-πτεροροιας και ουτω καθεξης ? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα!! Οι μήνες αναπαραγωγής για τα πουλάκια είναι την άνοιξη, ξεκινώντας δίμηνη διατροφική προετοιμασία από Ιανουάριο και βάζοντας φωλιές τον Μάρτιο. Εφόσον είναι εξωτερικά, συνήθως βάζουμε μέσα Μαρτίου όταν ζεσταίνει λίγο ο καιρός. Η πτερόροια ξεκινά συνήθως καλοκαίρι, σε κάποια πτηνά εξαρτάται και από το ποια εποχή γεννήθηκαν, αλλά το σύνηθες είναι καλοκαίρι. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μήνες (φθινόπωρο, χειμώνας) είναι περίοδος συντήρησης. 
Συνήθως προσφέρουμε πιο πλούσια διατροφή στην αναπαραγωγή και την πτερόροια των πτηνών αφού είναι δύσκολες περίοδοι με πολλές απαιτήσεις!

----------


## Viktor

> Καλησπέρα!! Οι μήνες αναπαραγωγής για τα πουλάκια είναι την άνοιξη, ξεκινώντας δίμηνη διατροφική προετοιμασία από Ιανουάριο και βάζοντας φωλιές τον Μάρτιο. Εφόσον είναι εξωτερικά, συνήθως βάζουμε μέσα Μαρτίου όταν ζεσταίνει λίγο ο καιρός. Η πτερόροια ξεκινά συνήθως καλοκαίρι, σε κάποια πτηνά εξαρτάται και από το ποια εποχή γεννήθηκαν, αλλά το σύνηθες είναι καλοκαίρι. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μήνες (φθινόπωρο, χειμώνας) είναι περίοδος συντήρησης. 
> Συνήθως προσφέρουμε πιο πλούσια διατροφή στην αναπαραγωγή και την πτερόροια των πτηνών αφού είναι δύσκολες περίοδοι με πολλές απαιτήσεις!


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση ! το μονο ασχημο με τα δικα μου προσωπικα gouldians (4συνολο 2 και 2 ) ειναι οτι τρωνε μονο σπορους(κεχρι-βορι και νιζερ στη μια ταιστρα και στην αλλη κλασικη πααπαγαλινη) ... ουτε πορασιναδες ουτε φρουτα ουτε το σουπιοκοκκαλο ουτε αυγο η αυγοτροφη δεν ακουμπανε προς το παρων (τα εχω μονο μια εβδομαδα) δεν ξερω αν καλυπτονται απο τους σπορους και την αμμο που τους εχω κατω χυμα (δεν ξερω αν τσιμπανε απο αυτη) το λεω αυτο αναφερομενος στην περιοδο διατροφης τους που κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο πλουσια απο οτι συνηθως ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μία εβδομάδα είναι λίγο χρονικό διάστημα για να μάθουν νέες τροφές! Με τον καιρό, αν τους τις προσφέρεις σε συχνή βάση θα μάθουν να τα τρώνε όλα. Επικεντρώσου για αρχή σε φυλλώδη λαχανικά που γενικά τους αρέσουν περισσότερο. Σπανάκι, σέσκουλο, ρόκα, φύλλα μπρόκολου κλπ.

----------


## Viktor

> Μία εβδομάδα είναι λίγο χρονικό διάστημα για να μάθουν νέες τροφές! Με τον καιρό, αν τους τις προσφέρεις σε συχνή βάση θα μάθουν να τα τρώνε όλα. Επικεντρώσου για αρχή σε φυλλώδη λαχανικά που γενικά τους αρέσουν περισσότερο. Σπανάκι, σέσκουλο, ρόκα, φύλλα μπρόκολου κλπ.


Ευχαριστω Κων/να τους δινω καθημερινα μεχρι να δω τι θα προτιμησουν πρωτο (μαρουλι-λαχανο-μπροκολο-αγγουρακι-καροτο δεν τους εκαναν την τιμη θα συνεχισω με σπανακι και ροκα) ! θα σου πω την επομενη εβδομαδα !

----------


## NickKo

Να επιμενεις , και υπομονη συντομα η περιεργια θα τα οδηγησει στο να τα δοκιμασουν , αυτο συνηθως αρκει για να αρχισουν να τα τρωνε .. μη παρεξενευτεις αν αυτο αργησει ( πχ πανω απο 15 μερες ) .... τα μακρυα σκουρα πρασινα φυλλα , οπως αυτα αναφερθηκαν , συνηθως τα ελκυουν περισσοτερο .. προτιμησε να βαζεις το ιδιο συνεχομενες μερες μεχρι να δοκιμασουν ( συνηθιζουν τη παρουσια του και απο περιεργια πανε εκει να δουνε τι ειναι και αν τρωγεται ) ..... αν βαζεις μια καροτο μια αγγουρι μια φυλλα μπροκολου συνηθως και στο ματι καθε μερα επειδη ειναι κατι διαφορετικο δεν το συνηθιζεις τοσο ευκολα .. αποψη μου και δοκιμασμενο .. τωρα ενταξει καθε πουλι ειναι διαφορετικος χαρακτηρας ..
καλη συνεχεια Βικτωρα !

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Καλημέρα, τα Gouldian επειδή κατάγονται από την Αυστραλία, συνήθως δεν συμβαδίζουν με τους κύκλους αναπαραγωγής των καναρινιών, πχ άνοιξη αναπαραγωγή, αργά το καλοκαίρι πτερόροια κλπ..
Εμένα τα δικά μου πάνε περίπου ως εξής:
Νοέμβρη περίπου ξεκινάει η αναπαραγωγή.
Μέχρι τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού έχουν ολοκληρώσει πτερόροια και άρα ξεκινάει η συντήρηση.
Εγώ τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι όταν ολοκληρώσουν την πτερόροια μέχρι και πριν τα βάλω για αναπαραγωγή..
Γιατί έξω το χειμώνα αν δεν είναι καλά προστατευμένα δύσκολα πετυχαίνεις κάτι νομίζω...
Φυσικά έχουν το ηλιακό φως που είναι πολύ σημαντικό, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τα βγάζω εγώ, στην περίοδο συντήρησης..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Viktor

> Να επιμενεις , και υπομονη συντομα η περιεργια θα τα οδηγησει στο να τα δοκιμασουν , αυτο συνηθως αρκει για να αρχισουν να τα τρωνε .. μη παρεξενευτεις αν αυτο αργησει ( πχ πανω απο 15 μερες ) .... τα μακρυα σκουρα πρασινα φυλλα , οπως αυτα αναφερθηκαν , συνηθως τα ελκυουν περισσοτερο .. προτιμησε να βαζεις το ιδιο συνεχομενες μερες μεχρι να δοκιμασουν ( συνηθιζουν τη παρουσια του και απο περιεργια πανε εκει να δουνε τι ειναι και αν τρωγεται ) ..... αν βαζεις μια καροτο μια αγγουρι μια φυλλα μπροκολου συνηθως και στο ματι καθε μερα επειδη ειναι κατι διαφορετικο δεν το συνηθιζεις τοσο ευκολα .. αποψη μου και δοκιμασμενο .. τωρα ενταξει καθε πουλι ειναι διαφορετικος χαρακτηρας ..
> καλη συνεχεια Βικτωρα !
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Νικολα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμβουλη ! θα το εφαρμοσω γιατι μου φαινεται σωστο αυτο που λες. Θα τους βαζω καθημερινα λαχανακι με μαουλακι. Ερωτηση επειδη καπου διαβασα στο ιντερνετ (νομιζω εκτος φορουμ) να αποφευγω τα σκουρα πραινα λαχανικα. γνωριζουμε κατι για αυτο αν αληθευει ?

----------


## NickKo

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=33924  δε ξερω πως να σε κατευθυνω .. καπου εκει λεει στο θεμα με τιτλο καπως  " φρεσκα λαχανικα για καθημερινη χρηση .. " νομιζω καπου αναφερεται αυτο π λες  .. νμζ για το σπανακι 100 % σιγουρος δεν ειμαι για κατι ελπιζω καποιος που γνωριζει να μας απαντησει ....

εγω δινω λαχανικα κυριως μπροκολο , καλε , μαρουλι , αγγουρι και αλλα χορταρικα της φυσης .. ενω σπανακι συγκεκριμενα πιο αραια .. φρουτα 1 τη βδομαδα και αν .. τωρα για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος πουλιων δεν γνωριζω και πολλα να σου πω τις αναγκες τους .. καποιος ελπιζω να μας κατευθυνει αναλογα στο θεμα γτ δεν το βρισκω  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## krisp

Αρχικά κάτσε να δοκιμάσουν να φάνε πράσινάδα και αν δεις ότι τσιμπούν τότε το αραιώνεις...
Γενικά τα  Gouldian δοκιμάζουν αρκετά δύσκολα καινούριες τροφές...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα πρασινα φυλλωδη λαχανικα και χορταρικα , ειναι συνηθως φουλ σε βιταμινη Α , καροτενια και ξανθοφυλλες , ολα ενα μεγαλο ΣΥΝ  στην υγεια των πουλιων !!! 

το μοναδικο κωλλημα στα πρασινα σκουρα χορταρικα , ειναι οταν καποιος εχει καναρινια μωσαικα που εκεινα για τις 45 πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους και για καποιο διαστημα αντιστοιχο στην πτερορια οταν ενηλικιωθουν , δεν κανει να δεχονται τις φυσικες χρωστικες των χορταρικων για να μην αλλοιωθουν τα στανταρ της ρατσας και για αυτο το διαστημε εκεινο εχουν εξτρα ενισχυση με πολυβιταμινες και ειδικα βιτ Α , αφου τις στερουνται ελλειψει χορταρικων .Εσυ ομως εχεις gouldian 


οποτε δινεις ελευθερα και εφοσον δεις οτι ειναι πολυ αποδεκτα , απλα αυξανεις σταδιακα τη χορηγηση ανα βδομαδα να συνηθισουν την αλλαγη .Συντομα ομως φτανεις σε σημειο να δινεις οσο και αν θελουν

----------


## Viktor

> τα πρασινα φυλλωδη λαχανικα και χορταρικα , ειναι συνηθως φουλ σε βιταμινη Α , καροτενια και ξανθοφυλλες , ολα ενα μεγαλο ΣΥΝ  στην υγεια των πουλιων !!! 
> 
> το μοναδικο κωλλημα στα πρασινα σκουρα χορταρικα , ειναι οταν καποιος εχει καναρινια μωσαικα που εκεινα για τις 45 πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους και για καποιο διαστημα αντιστοιχο στην πτερορια οταν ενηλικιωθουν , δεν κανει να δεχονται τις φυσικες χρωστικες των χορταρικων για να μην αλλοιωθουν τα στανταρ της ρατσας και για αυτο το διαστημε εκεινο εχουν εξτρα ενισχυση με πολυβιταμινες και ειδικα βιτ Α , αφου τις στερουνται ελλειψει χορταρικων .Εσυ ομως εχεις gouldian 
> 
> 
> οποτε δινεις ελευθερα και εφοσον δεις οτι ειναι πολυ αποδεκτα , απλα αυξανεις σταδιακα τη χορηγηση ανα βδομαδα να συνηθισουν την αλλαγη .Συντομα ομως φτανεις σε σημειο να δινεις οσο και αν θελουν


σε ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση ! η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακουσα και εναν αλλο φιλο και συνεχισα να τους βαζω καθημερινα μονο λαχανο και η αληθεια ειναι οτι σημερα ο ενας εκανε την αρχη. σταδιακα αν καταλαβα καλα απο τις διευκρινησεις μολις αρχισουν ολα να τσιμπανε το λαχανο και το μαθουν θα τους παρασυρω και με αλλο μαρουλομπροκολοαγγουρακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Viktor

> Καλημέρα, τα Gouldian επειδή κατάγονται από την Αυστραλία, συνήθως δεν συμβαδίζουν με τους κύκλους αναπαραγωγής των καναρινιών, πχ άνοιξη αναπαραγωγή, αργά το καλοκαίρι πτερόροια κλπ..
> Εμένα τα δικά μου πάνε περίπου ως εξής:
> Νοέμβρη περίπου ξεκινάει η αναπαραγωγή.
> Μέχρι τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού έχουν ολοκληρώσει πτερόροια και άρα ξεκινάει η συντήρηση.
> Εγώ τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι όταν ολοκληρώσουν την πτερόροια μέχρι και πριν τα βάλω για αναπαραγωγή..
> Γιατί έξω το χειμώνα αν δεν είναι καλά προστατευμένα δύσκολα πετυχαίνεις κάτι νομίζω...
> Φυσικά έχουν το ηλιακό φως που είναι πολύ σημαντικό, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τα βγάζω εγώ, στην περίοδο συντήρησης..
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες ! αφου εχεις και εσυ γκουλντιανς συγχωρα με αν σε πρηξω  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  δηλαδη κοινος τωρα θα περασουν πτεροροια μεσα στο Μαη και μεχρι μεσα Ιουνη ας πουμε χονδρικα τελειωνει η πτεροροια και τα βαζεις σε περιοδο συντηρησης μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου αρχες Σεπτεμβρη και Οκτωβριο σε περιοδο προ αναπαραγωγης ωστε Νοεμβρη να εισαι ετοιμος για ζευγαρωματα ? Σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις-διευκρινησεις !

----------


## jk21

το Λαχανο ειναι καλο αλλα να μην δινεις τα εξωτερικα του μερη . Το μαρουλι και το αγγουρι μονο αν ειναι δικα σου καλλιεργειμενα αλλιως εχουν υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων .Απεφυγε τα  .Το μαρουλι ειναι θρεπτικοτατο ομως και αν εχεις δικος σου να ναι απο τις πρωτες επιλογες .Το αγγουρι δεν χανουν και πολλα πραγματα αν δεν τρωνε .Σεσκουλο , μπροκολο , τσουκνιδα , γλυστριδα σε λιγο καιρο προς το τελος της ανοιξης , σπανακι , ροκα , ραδικια , ζωχοι ειναι ιδανικες επιλογες .Αν εχεις φρεσκια ριγανη σε κλαδακια επισης οσο και να θελουν

Διαβασε το αρθρο 
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*
και τα σχολια  του  , στα οποια σε παρεπεμψε ο Φιλιππος και θα τα δεις αναλυτικα *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## krisp

Δεν με πρήζεις καθόλου..
Ευχαρίστησή μου να μοιράζομαι τις εμπειρίες μου...
Ναι κάπως ετσι πάει ο ετήσιος κύκλος τους..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

